# Scattered villages/cities



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Recently i found myself excited by the idea of villages or even cities that have open spaces all around,especially for farming and forestry and parks,surrounding the houses from all sides, what we call dispersed settlement or scattered one.
I found this tonami city in japan Toyama( it think), which is kind of dream for me, where things are so non-crowded, full of open spaces.

Do you have others examples for this kind of places - cities(like tonami) or villages ?
Do you think this kind of economy could somewhere really work(combining farming and accommodation one next each other) ?


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

maybe we can make skyscrapers and horizontal houses in this kind of settlements, where farming is nearby the city.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

From philosophical aspect(or utopian one),while it isn't economical worthy - Architectural worthy, it is the best way.
in architectural aspect every building(skyscraper or small one) get a lot of focusing and greenery and can stick out with the appropriate space.
In aspect of human needs - it depends, maybe some people will stick with the cities and nucleated villages, but a lot of people would like the spaces and the nature.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

i saw video from japan's countryside and nucleated small areas are beautiful as long as they are small area and surrounded by trees or hills.

There is very developed transportation today why we have to stick to high density,full of ugly concrete streets spreading to infinity without any nature.
i know, i know it is necessary to have this kind of settlement but in the near future i hope we will see other examples.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, the UK and Netherlands are also masters of this kind of development. Lots of small villages usually with a decent connection to nearby towns, which in turn have connections to larger cities. Take a look on Google Maps - both countries are good examples of contained growth with fairly decent uniform density and a transport network to support it.


----------



## Mwifwa (Feb 27, 2018)

Photograph is needed here for verification of what you are talking


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

https://videohive.net/item/dispersed-village-houses/21585976


https://historicengland.org.uk/research/current/discover-and-understand/landscapes/lancashire-nmp/

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...h_of_Dispersed_settlement_in_Tonami_plain.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

^^^^Isn't it beautiful ?


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Elster said:


> ^^^^Isn't it beautiful ?


No, not in my opinion. It looks horrible. This is neither countryside nor urban area. It reminds me of Belgium, that's notorious for its lack of urban planning, and therefore has buildings scattered all over the countryside, making the countryside ugly and villages less functional. 

The picture that castermaild55 posted is for me an example of how NOT to use available land.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

GeneratorNL said:


> No, not in my opinion. It looks horrible. This is neither countryside nor urban area. It reminds me of Belgium, that's notorious for its lack of urban planning, and therefore has buildings scattered all over the countryside, making the countryside ugly and villages less functional.
> 
> The picture that castermaild55 posted is for me an example of how NOT to use available land.


That is mostly farming. In Japan the large multi-acre farms are very rare and most farms are small holdings like you see there. The land use in such places is, in fact, largely agricultural. There is little arable land there as, depending on how you count, 70-80% is mountainous, lakes or forest.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I have new idea(my new idea it's not new at all).
1)Make the city denser,much denser, full of high rises and skyscrapers, some tree boulevard,some parks but mostly densely built with skyscrapers.
this is the first kind of settlement i would like to be.

2)farming-forestry, semi urban villages - like i describe in this page, low rises buildings with a lot of open spaces around them but quite dispersed,and that get along with nature.

3)open spaces,forests,meadows,natural parks - this has to be seperated and very big, concentrated in mountains and hills and if there are not you have to make it has natural has it can be.


----------



## Greatlakerman (Mar 30, 2009)

Greater Florianópolis is an interesting case: there's the main conurbation, which encompasses the municipalities of Palhoça, São José, Biguaçu (on this order, S to N, on the continent), as well as continental Florianópolis (part of São José's municipality up until the 1940s), and of course, Florianópolis's central areas (including the CBD - but NOT limited to it), around the Morro Da Cruz massif, on the Island. These areas, combined, are home to about 750k~800k people.

However, Florianópolis's municipality comprises the WHOLE island, and as is visible on the picture, scattered through it are a multitude of villages/small urban nuclei. More than 150k people, a full third of the municipality population, live on them. Notice, also, how the northernmost sector of the Island, whilst still part of the municipality, is actually further from the City Centre than any part of the conurbation on the other municipalities. 

The municipal borders are in yellow:


----------



## KarenBridges (Jun 23, 2018)

Wouldn't that be lovely - to live in one of the scattered settlements owning a vehicle or two?
Too bad that the cities where things are happening and money's flowing aren't remotely like that.


----------

